

How is the Internet changing the way you think. - muon
http://www.edge.org/documents/archive/edge310.html

======
jeremyw
Don't be put off by the verbiage/newsprint up top. The meat is available here
below from 167 contributors:

<http://www.edge.org/q2010/q10_print.html#responses>

~~~
muon
Thanks, won't repeat next time.

